# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Şehid Hikmet TEKİN

## ceyda

**
*Şehidimiz HİKMET TEKİN ( REİS BEY)

*Hikmet Tekin; 1950 yılında Bingölde doğmuş ve Ankarada okumuştu.

1977 Belediye seçimlerinde, MHPnin Bingöl Belediye Başkan adayı olmuştu.

Sağ-sol çatışmalarının doruk noktada olduğu o yıllarda Hikmet Tekin, Bingöl Belediye Başkanlığını kazanmıştı.

MHP; Bingölde, %33 oy oranı ile birinci parti olmuştu.

Değişik zamanlarda silahlı saldırıların hedefi olan Hikmet Tekin, uğradığı saldırıların birinde ağır yaralanmıştı. Saldırı sonrasında, Bingöl ve Elazığ Devlet Hastanelerine kaldırılmıştı. Hastanedeki yanlış müdahaleler sonrasında durumu ağırlaşmıştı.

Yaşanılan bu olumsuzluk üzerine, Alparslan Türkeş tarafından, özel ambulans uçakla Ankara Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesine nakledilmişti. Yapılan tıbbı müdahalelere rağmen böbreğinin birini kaybeden Hikmet Tekin, iyileşmiş ve görevinin başına dönmüştü.

Ancak katillerin duracağı yoktu ve öldürücü saldırı 12 Ağustos 1979 tarihinde gerçekleşti.

Ramazan ayının güzel günlerinden birinde, Bingölün Genç ilçesinde ikamet eden ablası Esma Hanım ve eniştesi Ömer Beyin evine iftar yemeğine gitmişti.

İftar sonrası Bingöle dönerken, kendisine ve yakınlarına pusu kurulduğundan habersizdi.

Adı üstünde; pusu

Bu saldırı sırasında; annesi Hümriye Tekin, öğretmen olan kardeşi Ahmet Tekin ve kendisi öldürülmüştü. Yanında bulunan yeğenleri ise yaralanmadan kurtulmuşlardı.

27 yaşında, % 33 oyla Bingöl Belediye Başkanı seçilen ve derin unsurların saldırısı sonucu hayatını kaybeden Hikmet Tekin için cenaze töreninin yapılmasına dahi izin verilmemişti. 

RUHUN ŞÂD,KABRİN NUR, MEKANIN CENNET OLSUN REİS BEY....

----------

